# Cooling in a Gene Café



## mathof

In addition to emergency stops, there seem to be two cooling points with the Gene. For the first, you double press the cool button when you are ready and the roast begins to cool and carries on until it reaches 100C. For the second, you single press the cool button, and the machine cools the roast down until it reaches 60C. In either case, you continue the cooling outside of the machine by whatever method you like. Is there any reason to prefer one or the other of these routines?

Matt


----------



## 4085

I might be wrong but is it not the other way around, single takes it to 100, double to 60? There maybe reasons but I used to take it to 100 in winter, then cool down (I roasted on the garage so it is cold) out of the machine as it was faster and in summer, take it down as far as I could to 60


----------



## Rob1

I emergency stop and dump them for external cooling after about 30 secs of the cooling cycle. The temp tends to fall from 230 to 200 ish in that time. You can let them go all the way down to 60 but then you'll probably want to bring them down to room temp anyway. I use a fan over a baking tray with a mesh thing that's supposed to be used for cooking chips. The mesh thing is good for separating out the chaff.


----------



## johnealey

Am sure there is thread about this in the home roasting section that talks about why emergency dumping might put undue stress on the roaster? @DavecUK

I take mine down to 60 so std cooling and if go over a bit on one roast will hit stop 15 or20 seconds earlier to compensate on the next one.

Have been roasting 1 to 1.5kg average since apr 2014 with no signs of any failure and power controlled since last summer.

Hope of help

John


----------

